# Stanchion plans?



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a La Mancha, but also own Nigerian Dwarves. Does anybody have stanchion plans that will accommodate both standard and dwarf goats?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We also milk both. Our stand has about a 4 inch lip on the sides. We just simply put a piece of plywood across that and it raises your Nigies up to where we don't have to move the stanchion at all. Forgive the messy barn pleas....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We also raise the grain bucket up from that holder you see down below it so the nigies can reach...


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

kccjer said:


> We also raise the grain bucket up from that holder you see down below it so the nigies can reach...


Thanks for the pic! And that's okay, my barn (not to mention my house) look like that all the time too. ;-)

Anybody else have pics/plans too?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

There is a thread on here that someone posted for me, lets see if I can find it. Detailed, simple to follow plans. I built it and I've never built anything before!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Found it!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/im-not-builder-134975/


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

The whole head piece moves up and down for both our kids and adults. Would work for nigerians to.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## i8sumpi (Dec 11, 2014)

i thought this video was simple and if there is a lowes by you you can have them cut it all so you just have to assemble it. but im new to goats so im not sure if it will work for dwarfs and standards you might have to modify it a little


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Dayna said:


> There is a thread on here that someone posted for me, lets see if I can find it. Detailed, simple to follow plans. I built it and I've never built anything before!


Thanks, that's an awesome thread! Does the stand work for both dwarves and full size goats?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

LamanchaAcres said:


> View attachment 83567
> 
> View attachment 83568
> View attachment 83569
> ...


I wish I could afford a stand like that! They're super cool  And your goats are the most adorable things!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

nigies4ever said:


> Thanks, that's an awesome thread! Does the stand work for both dwarves and full size goats?


Since there is no bowed out area for the heads to go into (like on mine) You should be able to use it for both. Just make sure the stanchion is tall enough.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

nigies4ever said:


> Thanks, that's an awesome thread! Does the stand work for both dwarves and full size goats?


Yes, I milk both saanens and nigies. and all the inbetweens!


----------

